# Ariens ST824 impeller pully hub removal???



## additudeguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking for any input or advice....

I have an Ariens ST824 Model # 924050 
and I am attempting to replace the impeller radial bearing I split the auger assembly from the main drive housing, removed the impeller pulley and the 2 set screws in the hub but can not get the hub off the shaft....

I`ve heated the hub with oxy-acetylene, used a pitman arm puller, 3 finger slide hammer, wd40, can of fluid film, sanded the outside exposed edge of the impeller shaft...

this thing will not even budge....

before I heat it to an orange glow and then drive a ball joint fork between the bearing retainer and the hub... anyone have any luck removing the hub from the shaft another way???

I think the key way grove is rusted on the inside where I cant get to it.... but thats just my opinion

any help would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks
-Jay


----------



## aphico (Oct 30, 2010)

i just did mine yesterday, I used a cheap three jaw puller and a deep well soccket on the shaft. it was a pain. but once it starts it will go. you can get a puller from advanced for about 12.00. I would put the nuts back on the bolts and tap them out, It gives the puller a nice flat spot to grab.


----------

